# New Insurance Term for Philly Drivers



## chuck50 (Dec 28, 2014)

Philly drivers now have to agree to the following: 

"Within 30 days, I will review the terms of my personal automobile insurance policy with my insurer or agent regarding the use of the insured vehicle on Rasier-PA’s platform. "

I had to agree to that before I could log on last night. Looks like I'll be retiring from Uber in 29 days. That's a deal-breaker.


----------



## Leon Z (Apr 25, 2015)

New to all this so help me understand something. If uber quote un quote has you insured while you with a rider then why do you even have to tell you insurance company you are driving anyway? Again I am new so I don't know, hence the question basically.

Also I spoke to 2 companies so far and they don't even have a rideshare clause for me to try and even price at this time. So are people going to stop driving for uber or just roll the dice...


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Leon Z said:


> New to all this so help me understand something. If uber quote un quote has you insured while you with a rider then why do you even have to tell you insurance company you are driving anyway? Again I am new so I don't know, hence the question basically.
> 
> Also I spoke to 2 companies so far and they don't even have a rideshare clause for me to try and even price at this time. So are people going to stop driving for uber or just roll the dice...


Personal insurance policies are invalidated by the act of driving the car for livery. It simply doesn't matter if Uber has insurance. There are a bunch of so called holes in that coverage.

James River is there to cover liability. Covering damages to your car is not a priority. If you are in an at fault require a claim through James River, even though Uber told you explicitly not to disclose the activity to your personal carrier, expect there to be a very high probability of James River contacting them to be sure you are in fact covered. I believe whether or not James River were to cover damage to your car is also contingent upon having your own insurance.

In the rest of the state which falls under PUC jurisdiction, drivers are expected to produce written proof of having disclosed. All that being said, I wouldn't worry about it any more than you are now for the reason that, shit you aren't even supposed to be running in Philly. That doesn't seem to be a problem. Chances are, in the next months time you will find a little window with a box to check on your app. You will be asked to check that box to confirm the disclosure and then move on to your first ping and you will never here from them again about they are forced to, if ever.

They will inform you. 30 days later you will say "yup, I did that" and then the problem will be yours and yours alone, don't expect them to go to bat for you. That is just a guess.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2015)

chuck50 said:


> Philly drivers now have to agree to the following:
> 
> "Within 30 days, I will review the terms of my personal automobile insurance policy with my insurer or agent regarding the use of the insured vehicle on Rasier-PA's platform. "
> 
> I had to agree to that before I could log on last night. Looks like I'll be retiring from Uber in 29 days. That's a deal-breaker.


How do you guys get away with it in Philly since the Patking Authority and the PUC outlaw them? Don't you have to mark your cars like we do?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

I believe they are adopting a "Glow Pretzel" that goes on the dash as opposed to a giant pretzel on the grill of the car. The color is undecided.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

chuck50 said:


> Philly drivers now have to agree to the following:
> 
> "Within 30 days, I will review the terms of my personal automobile insurance policy with my insurer or agent regarding the use of the insured vehicle on Rasier-PA's platform. "
> 
> I had to agree to that before I could log on last night. Looks like I'll be retiring from Uber in 29 days. That's a deal-breaker.


chuck50 they really do not want you to do that they just want you to agree to it so they can cover their buts with the regulators. They really have no intention of following through that you did it. If they did they would require a waiver or a rider form your insurance company to prove that you did have the conversation. Think they had the same thing in Colorado, nothing ever came of it.

Short of that it is just business as usual for Uber placating the regulators with hollow rules they never plan on enforcing. I mean you are already agreeing in the terms of service to indemnify them against all losses you cause for them. They have not followed up on that one yet.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Walkersm said:


> chuck50 they really do not want you to do that they just want you to agree to it so they can cover their buts with the regulators. They really have no intention of following through that you did it. If they did they would require a waiver or a rider form your insurance company to prove that you did have the conversation. Think they had the same thing in Colorado, nothing ever came of it.
> 
> Short of that it is just business as usual for Uber placating the regulators with hollow rules they never plan on enforcing. I mean you are already agreeing in the terms of service to indemnify them against all losses you cause for them. They have not followed up on that one yet.


That'd be my guess too. They are required to tell you. They will more than likely ask you if you complied, check a box kind of thing and that'll be it. They will be in the clear.

PA does have a right to know act. Citizens have the right to request that a company like Uber is following through with some sort of requirement. The public can request to see the documentation. My guess is that the burden would be on Uber at that point to see that they followed through with enforcing drivers disclose and provide written proof.


----------

